# Durock vs hardibacker



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

There's no "advantage" I know of. I much prefer using Durock.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't like Hardiibacker---I prefer Durrock or wonder board--

Same reasons you stated--hard to set screws--harder to cut---sucks the juice out of thinset---and more--


----------



## CraftsmanConnec (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello Oh' Mike,
A few days ago I was teaching my helper a trick to always getting a flush or recessed Hardibacker screw into a 1/2" sheet of Hardibacker. First using a drill motor (corded or cordless) drill the screw through the Hardibacker but not into the framing yet. Put the drill motor into the reverse mode and using an orbital motion, your clearing some material out of the way. It's like using a countersink bit without having to change bits every screw or having a second drill motor going. Now drive the screw into the framing and you'll see what I'm talking about. You may first be akward trying to screw in 1/2", reverse, orbital motion, then forward all the way in, but you'll get the hang of it after 5 screws or so. I've had great success using this method.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I would recommend kerdi board for a substrate. Pricey but cement board is a pain when cutting. Between the two you have listed. It doesn't matter. There both a cement product. I'm assuming your going to tile around tub.


----------



## CraftsmanConnec (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cutting cement backer board with ease*

There are a few options for cutting cement backer board like HardiBacker500 (1/2")
PATHETIC: Utility Knife.
GOOD: Carbide Tipped Scoring tool, not bad for straight line on 1/4" Hardibacker, but a waste of time for use on 1/2".
BETTER: Circular Saw with HardiBacker Blade (used outside only). I've been doing it this way for years, but it's a dusty mess, unhealthy, etc.
BEST: DeWalt makes a cement board electric cutting tool. Model D28605 for $269.00 at of all places drugstore.com. No Tax, No Shipping cost.
I just ordered a DeWalt D28605 after nearly 2 years after a contractor friend showing me his electric shears cutting HardiBacker for a shower. After much searching on Amazon.com, HomeDepot.com, etc. It was Drugstore.com that had the 1/2" version. I can tell you now I paid extra close attention to the size after I accidentally purchase some shears that were only meant for sheet metal.

There is a readily available 1/4" version of the DeWalt Electric Cement Board Shear for $220-$230, but then your limiting yourself to only 5/16" capacity to do HardiSiding and 1/4" Hardibacker and will never be able to do 1/2" boards. Your choice.


----------

